# good single tube



## chad kana (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been shooting large store bought tubes but wanted to start making my own so I ordered some Large tube from simple shot but not shur if its good enuf for 50 cal lead balls I don't have a crony any advice do I need to go back to the hevy ones ?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I believe that tube will handle your .50 ammo with no problem. I'm sure some folks on here have used it.


----------



## chad kana (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks the lighter draw made me think they were weak but they did seam much moor accurate and did rip into a coffee can at about 15 feet


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Lighter draw is not necessarily equal to lower speed and power. Most mass-produced tube slingshots come with truly bad tubes. If that's a steel coffee can your ripping, the tubes are sufficient for .50 lead.


----------



## chad kana (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah it was steel thanks for the info been
shooting tubes my whole life but I'm getting my first flatband in May getting a scout for my birthday


----------

